# posi question



## pony462 (Oct 29, 2015)

:question:

Kinda new at the rear-end dept. please bare with me.
Will BOP 8.2 posi unit from a '67 gto fit a '64 buick skylark ?
Also will the 8.2 posi unit fit into a non posi 8.2 housing ?


----------



## Pinion head (Jan 3, 2015)

'64-67 Buick cast 8.2 housings accept the '64-69 Pontiac 8.2 carrier and the '70-72 Pontiac 8.2 carrier (just have to use matching ring and pinion).

The early Buick ('64-67) 8.2 10 bolt cast center housings are of a single rib casting design in the pinion area and lack a LOT of pinion support. Considering building off the early Buick 8.2 housing, and the build is going into a cruiser/driver, one should be fine. on the other hand, trying to throw 400 ft/lbs of torque at the early 8.2 Buick rear in a car that can hook, asking for trouble...better to go with a much stronger rear. Olds engineers figured this out for '65 with their manual trans 442's, the early 442's 400 engines just making too much torque for the Buick cast housings.


----------



## pony462 (Oct 29, 2015)

Thank you so much, just checking before I sell this unit.


----------

